# Discord



## Akima (Aug 5, 2022)

Anyone wanna chat on discord I wanna make a group chat


----------



## ben909 (Aug 5, 2022)

"discord is bad"


----------



## Akima (Aug 5, 2022)

:<


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Aug 10, 2022)

i have discord i might put my user up on my profile if you ever wanna dm me : ) (pls keep in mind if your looking for furry friends specifically im not a furry but I do draw anthro animals a lot and have respect for the fandom)


----------



## Antalese (Aug 11, 2022)

I would.


----------

